# Cavs sign Donyell



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Link 


Perhaps to force the situation to a conclusion, the Nets yesterday increased their courtship of Memphis free agent power forward Stromile Swift. But after the Nets received assurances from Abdur-Rahim that he wanted to play in New Jersey, Swift signed with Houston. *The Nets' third power-forward option, Dontyell Marshall, agreed to terms with Cleveland. *


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow we are looking good what a great backup who can shoot the 3 and backup the 3/4... Now saras or jaric call it an offseason learn to play defense and shoot . Champsionship here we come


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow.
That's all I gotta say.
That came out of nowhere. And to parrot Samtheman, now if they just add Jaric or Saras, this is a championship possibly team. It doesn't even have to be Saras anymore. How did Ferry pull that one out?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good lord, another great pickup by Ferry if true. This team is going to be damn good next year.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Awesome signing. Danny Ferry, you da man.


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

it seems the only source is from the NY post.

everybody is quoting them.

But I guess we'll know soon enough if it is true or not


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

need a more reliable source to confirm this.

I would have liked a banger who could sit Z down for 10 minutes. But Donyell would be a good signing: can defend, rebound, and most importantly shoot - no more zones against the Cavs with Jackson and Marshall. Fits into the mold the Cavs are getting: versatile players who can cause mismatches. My only concern with Tractor gone is that we add another soft player to Z and Gooden


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?id=130809


Report: Marshall signs on with Cavaliers

Donyell Marshall

TSN.ca Staff

7/19/2005 10:44:12 AM

As expected, it appears free agent power forward Donyell Marshall won't return to the Toronto Raptors next season.
*
According to the New York Post*, Marshall has agreed to terms with the Cleveland Cavaliers. Terms of the deal were not available.


The 32-year old played in 65 games with Raptors in last season, posting 11.5 points per game and 6.6 rebounds per game. Marshall was also a threat from the three-point line where he shot 41.6-percent

Marshall spent nearly two-full seasons with the Raptors after joining the team along with Jalen Rose in a 2003 trade for Antonio Davis and Jerome Williams.

In June, the Raptors extended a qualifying offers to forwards Matt Bonner and Pape Sow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If this happens a couple of interesting scenarios are coming to mind. First off this means no Sarunas becuase I don't see him fitting under the cap anymore.

Marshall plays the 3/4 and cannot take up minutes for Z. Basically we still need a banger and a PG. Marshall is a much better defender then Gooden however and fits very well with a team with Z inside. AV is close to untouchable so what now:

We've expressed in Jaric so I think a sign and trade for Jaric/Wilcox for Gooden/Sasha or Luke as a real possiblity. For the Clips they get a young SG they need and get something back for Jaric who they really don't want with Livingston. For the Cavs Wilcox is the big body they need to backup Z and be the future 4/5 along with AV. I'm drooling thinking of a Wilcox/AV frontline in 3-4 years. In addition, I'm a big fan of Jaric. This basically means with a linup of Z/Marshall/Lebron/Hughes/Jaric, we go from one of the worst defensive teams to one of the best. In addition we still have plenty of young prospects to groom for the future or keep for trade bait


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice, you guys got some good depth and a three point shooter. But your frontcourt is still soft. You guys gotta get Sarunas, it'd be great icing on the cake.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great pickup, he is a great shooter and can defend really well


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He should start over Gooden. Welcome to the Lebron affect.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> He should start over Gooden. Welcome to the Lebron affect.


I actually think Donyell's shooting would be better served coming off the bench. Ferry is making some great moves.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree that he is better coming off the bench and I am also a believer that he is not a better player than Gooden. It is only my opinion, but I don't think a 3 point shooting soft pf is what the Cavs had in mind as a starter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sorry...but...

you add Larry Hughes and Donyell Marshall....and possibly Jaric/Sarunas, and a non-playoff team becomes championship caliber???

It's been so long since Cleveland has had a championship team that you guys seem to forget about what one looks like....atleast this team should make the playoffs, but championship? Come on now......you're still the 3rd best team in your division!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm sorry...but...
> 
> you add Larry Hughes and Donyell Marshall....and possibly Jaric/Sarunas, and a non-playoff team becomes championship caliber???
> 
> It's been so long since Cleveland has had a championship team that you guys seem to forget about what one looks like....atleast this team should make the playoffs, but championship? Come on now......you're still the 3rd best team in your division!


I agree.. If the Heat didn't make it the championship game the Cavs can't atleast not until Lebron ups his level correct?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> I agree.. If the Heat didn't make it the championship game the Cavs can't atleast not until Lebron ups his level correct?


 You got what should be a playoff team, but realistically...

you still don't have a PG, unless you want to start Eric Snow or use LeBron as the PG again (please don't waste his talent). You have no backup C, unless you plan on throwing Varejao at C, which isn't a good idea either. Look at the conference finals, Detroit vs. Miami, and their front lines.

Detroit - (Wallace, Wallace, McDyess, Maxiell, Campbell)
Miami - (Shaq, Haslem, Zo, Doleac, Simien)

Cleveland has Z, Gooden, Marshall, Varejao...good talent, but no size. I wouldn't want to go into a 7 game series against either of those teams (or Indiana for that matter) with very little depth or bulk inside...

You've had a great offseason so far, but to put yourself in the class of championship caliber when you didn't even make the playoffs last year is a little too much...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Marshall is a good perimeter shooter but he is old and on the downswing of his career. It will be interesting to see what his contract looks like. You guys still need a PG who can shoot the three.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This signing means Gooden is as good as gone. I expect a sign and trade for Jaric now.

I'm not sure even without another banger who I'm sure we'll get (Potapenko, Wilcox, or whoever) that size will be a problem.

Z (7'3), AV (6'11), Marshall (6'10). Shaq will cause problems but he causes problems to everybody. Otherwise our frontline matched when healthy played very well against both Detroit and Indiana

We know have have 3 All star calibre players at 3 different spots. If we get Jaric he's a solid PG and can shoot. It's not always about the talent but how a team fits together. Marshall and Jaric don't need the ball to be effecteve as they can catch and shoot. In addition with Jaric the defense would be outstanding as we have length, height and quickness at each perimeter position

Depending on who else added I think we have the potential to be in the ECF:
A linuep of Z/Marshall/Lebron/Hughes/Jaric is as good a starting unit as anybody elses out there. In addition we have good bench players now in AV, Jackson, Sasha, and Snow. Add a banger and we'll have as much depth as anybody else as well


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

pioneer you already gave up on saras! come on man , we'd be the most exciting uptempo team in the league with him.. with eric snow we'd have trouble gettin it across half court, and then he would ***** out the coach.. lol


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Why would the Clippers want Drew Gooden? They have Elton Brand and Chris Wilcox.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Actually Gooden for Jaric makes sense. Wilcox will be traded, because there is no way he will stay with the Clippers. However Jaric is in the Hughes mold. A good combo guard, who is better off at SG. However with Jaric there is no need for a real PG because of how he can matchup defensivly (guard 2-3), along with deferring to Lebron, Hughes, and Z.

If you guys are going to offer 40 mil for Jaric, I doubt we would match that, so I could see a sign and trade just to be sure.

Only problem is you still need a good backcourt shooter and a big center.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm sorry...but...
> 
> you add Larry Hughes and Donyell Marshall....and possibly Jaric/Sarunas, and a non-playoff team becomes championship caliber???
> 
> It's been so long since Cleveland has had a championship team that you guys seem to forget about what one looks like....atleast this team should make the playoffs, but championship? Come on now......you're still the 3rd best team in your division!


They'll probably be better than the Heat with Shaq suffering his annual injuries.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This team is still soft and they can't play defense. They won't make it out of the first.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ferry is doing what it takes to get the Cavs to the playoffs but I don't know if they'll be more than that. Even though LeBron will continue to grow and Hughes should have a pretty good season, there's no gurantees outside of that. Z played good the first half of the season and after that he just fell apart, that could end up happening again this season. I think aquiring Jaric would be a good move but saying that the Cavs would be a ECF team is kinda pushing it. LeBron and Jaric have no playoff experience at all and besides Hughes, it's been a while since someone on that team made it out of the first round. This team looks really solid and is by far the best team that LeBron has had in his pro career, but I still see Miami and Detroit as better teams.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

its all depedent on how the players mesh. On paper detroit doesnt look half decent , but when they play so well together they can beat anyteam in the league


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dont let one post make your decision. Most are just happy with the signing. One made the comment about championships. And the Heat know nothing about Championships either, they made of made the playoffs, but nothing more.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I agree our front court might not match up against some teams, but can many teams match with Hughes-Lebron ? ... If lebron drives and kicks it out and its Marshall shooting a 17 footer not Tractor... I like that! .... Shaq will kill anyone Tractor/Vitaly or AV/Marshall... Sheed hasnt posted up in 2 years, and ben wallace is an animal. But out side that, no other team is big inside. 

The playoffs this year make it look like big teams are the only way, but you have to play to your strength. And right now if we get a good PG, our strength is an uptempo game with some big guards for mis-matches...


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...TS&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2005-07-19-19-18-36 some interesting info. This is the AP reporting it, not Ny Post


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Excuse me, but when did the Cavs frontcourt become a problem? Was losing Traylor that big of a deal? Because up until the Cavs lost Traylor, the front court was considered the strength of the team. The next two best players after James played in the frontcourt last year.

I stand by my comment that if the Cavs get Saras, with the Marshall signing now for depth, this is a championship caliber club either this year or next depending on how long it takes to mesh and put in a good defensive system.

Anyone that watched the Cavs last year has to look at this team and think big. Lebron seems to finally have a TEAM around him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I would not want Jaric that bad. Check out and average his missed games every season he has been in the NBA. He misses around 33 games a season. Damon Jones is who you should be targeting.


----------

